

Carriers Sweat As Texting Cools Off - bproper
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304778304576373860513481364.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
ChuckMcM
There was some commentary here about whether or not Apple's messaging system
was a threat to texting or not. This suggests that the SMS market may be
losing steam.

